# Etiquette



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

So I'm relatively new to hunting, and wondering about a potential situation. I haven't run into this yet, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time. As I think of going on public hunting lands, I gotta imagine there's gonna be times when it's crowded. What's the proper etiquette if I'm sneaking along and come into view of another bow hunter? My guess is that I backtrack out of their area as quietly as possible. And what is the rule of thumb on how much of an area is yours to hunt? Looking for some advice on etiquette to make sure I don't trample on someone else's area, and how best to handle what I may suspect is someone else stomping on mine.

Thanks!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I always try and move away from another hunter on public land. This can be hard to do without bumping into the next guy. I have times that I just could not find a spot and I just went to another area of the Game Lands or just went home. I know one morning at Grand River I was first in the woods and by time day light came I was in the middle of box. I was surrounded on all sides and all were 50 yards or less away from me. I signal to everyone that came in that morning with a flashlite of my presence and they set up anyways. So once I realized my morning was wrecked I got up and left. I also was not to carefull to how much noise I made leaving. Your safety has to be first and formost on public land. This all happen in gun season. If it was bow season I would have been much more reasonable with the situation. You just can not win on public land sometimes. Move on to hunt another day! I have also ran into guys that can not speak a word of english so how can you even warn someone of a potiential problem or danger ahead. I do not understand how you can purchase a hunting license without being able to understand english. How do they know what a sign says ?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

While bowhunting, just try to steer clear of the area. The problem that you will run into most of the time is you will be right up on them by the time you see them. A lot will depend at that point as to how they react as to how to handle the situation.

Some will wave and nod, others will get mad, and some will talk your ear off. Just depends on the person. I have met some people that we ended up hunting the rest of the day together putting on small 3 man bow drives, and I have met some that I would never care to meet again.

Remember it is public land, and everyone has the right to be there. I actually don't mind some people around, because I tend to be more patient, and they normally end up moving deer to me.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

That's kinda what I figured. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I hunt state land alot with my brother inlaws we use climbing stands and normally use main trails or roads to access the area we hunt rather than wander through the woods. If you walk past another hunter along a main trail or road they probably expect to see other hunters pass by.We try to play the wind and plan what side of the woods or field we should park to access our area best.
Angler ss


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I hunt public from time to time and I will tell you my strategy as a why to see more deer and less people. I will use google earth and look at areil pics of the land i want to hunt then i will look for areas that are least assecible or the farthest walk, then i look for funnels, draws, water, food, corners anything that would attract deer or funnel deer to you. You may end up walking a long way but usually in the end it is worth it Have seen and taken deer while other hunters that just go out and randomly find a spot never sawe hide nor hair. Public lands are awsome if hunted right and the proper scouting work is done.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

fishintech hit it on the head right there. most guys i talk to coming out of the woods do not go very far back. not sure why. maybe unfamiliar with the land. gun season is even worse cause you stick out more with the orange on. i would take fishintechs advice and do some scouting. you might be surprised. good luck


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Fishintech is right I've been useing google earth this season and move to places that are harder to get to and haven't seen another hunter yet no deer either but thats a differrent story


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've hunted public land a lot also. As said before, the farther you can get away from the road, the better. Every time I have tried to set up in an easy access location on the first day of gun season, I have had other hunters within 50 yds of me when daylight came. The longer and harder the walk, the less chance of seeing hunters and the better chance of seeing deer. Also need to get to your spot at least an hour before hunting time. Otherwise, your parking spot may be taken. The first day and the next saturday are always bad. Other days, the amount of hunters is about half of the first day.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the additional info! I've heard before that it's best to get more than 2 miles into the woods because then all the other hunters will drive deer to you. Not a problem for me - I regularly go on backpacking trips so a long hike is what I'm up for.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

another tip I will give is if there are any bodies of water that go through the area (lake,river,creek) you can use a boat or canoe and save some of the leg work, not to bad going in even a couple miles isn't bad but draggin a big one that far sucks!!


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

A boat is an excellent idea!



fishintechnician said:


> not to bad going in even a couple miles isn't bad but draggin a big one that far sucks!!


it may sound crazy but that's part of the allure of hunting to me. I don't want this to be easy.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

To the OP I can't add anything as most everything has been covered and excellent advise has been given. I would like to say thank you for taking the time to ask your question! Educated and respectful hunters are often highly rewarded!


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> To the OP I can't add anything as most everything has been covered and excellent advise has been given. I would like to say thank you for taking the time to ask your question! Educated and respectful hunters are often highly rewarded!


Thanks - I figure karma will help compensate for my lack of experience


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man if you want the place to your self just start banging on trees ,talking steping on everything.. just kidding..


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> man if you want the place to your self just start banging on trees ,talking steping on everything.. just kidding..


That's good advise if your hunting for "Grassman" LOL !!!


----------

